# To those of you who have intact males...



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

how on earth do you keep them from constantly harassing the ladies?

Our show dobe just does not want to leave them alone! It's driving me crazy!!! He is constantly sniffing, licking and pouncing on them: and they're all spayed... so it's not like he's gonna get lucky :rolffleyes:

Please give me some advice... I feel bad crating him, but the poor girls need a break :wacko:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> how on earth do you keep them from constantly harassing the ladies?
> 
> Our show dobe just does not want to leave them alone! It's driving me crazy!!! He is constantly sniffing, licking and pouncing on them: and they're all spayed... so it's not like he's gonna get lucky :rolffleyes:
> 
> Please give me some advice... I feel bad crating him, but the poor girls need a break :wacko:


We've not yet had this problem with our Dobie (fully intact, for shows), but then again he is 7 months old. I hope this isn't what we're waiting for!
All I can suggest is trying to distract him with treats, and keep calling him right before he pounces and giving him the treat.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I have one and the bitch has been in heat two times since he came to live with us.

And he has been fine no problems except when she is in heat.

They where mated last time she was in heat and he had been a little bit more on going since then but it has only been 4 weeks.
But he is not harassing her more.

But sometimes he wants to play a little bit harder than she wants, he is a little bit bigger dog then she is.
And then I just take him away from her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Always a perfect gentleman unless they are in heat, then he is the biggest dork, whiniest baby, howling doofus you have ever seen. But he is never rough or harsh with them.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it dominant behavior? How old is he? Is there a female in heat somewhere around the neighborhood whose sent is getting him "in the mood"?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> Is it dominant behavior? How old is he? Is there a female in heat somewhere around the neighborhood whose sent is getting him "in the mood"?


No, I kinda wish it was cause then I'd know what to do. My female is the dominant one... he's just being obnoxious. He’s 11 months. We rent a townhouse and in our street we are the only ones who currently own dogs.

To better describe his behavior... it’s similar to when a female is in heat, except he hasn’t started humping anyone.... yet.
But it’s the constant sniffing and licking of their behinds, and then pouncing - like he’s trying to mount but doesn’t.


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I have an intact male and two intact females. My boy knows what "leave it" means. Try that, give the command of "Leave it", pull him away then give a treat. Even when he starts the smelling stuff, you know when he smells a girl.

If you plan on breeding him later in life you may want to collect him only. If he gets the idea that he can mount he will be trying all the time. Good Luck


----------

